# Tabasco bottle age?



## Hgallyn3 (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm new here, so please bear with me. I've come across several old miniature bottles, one of which is this Tabasco bottle. Would anyone have an idea of it's age. Hope the photo's are clear enough to read. Thanks!


----------



## bobble (Jun 28, 2014)

Welcome #3,pics go a long way to helping you here. Otherwise, it sounds like you have some novelty stuff.


----------



## Hgallyn3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome! I tried and thought I did have 2 pics. I tried again and it said my file is too big. I took the pics with my iphone and I'm not sure what I need to do to make them smaller.


----------



## Hgallyn3 (Jun 28, 2014)

I resent one of the pics and it said 100%, but I don't see the pic here. I tried!


----------



## Hgallyn3 (Jun 28, 2014)

There it is! I'll send the other one now.


----------



## goodman1966 (Jun 28, 2014)

Welcome. Those look like the ones my dad saved from his MRE's in Vietnam. They were 1/4  oz also, with plain labels.   Mitch


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 28, 2014)

I recall (Off topic) from the ending of I believe it was Lost Wagon Train, by Zane Grey (Old Western), that a main character said something along the lines of--heck, I just grabbed the book. It's the Western that got me into Westerns. Here's what it said, '"Uncle John, what'n Hell was that red stuff  I put on the oysters as dinner?' "I replied that it was tabasco sauce. "'Tabasco sauce, huh?' he repeated. 'Wal, it shore was turrible hot. I'm gonna pack a lot of this back West and pour it all over the range. Then there never will be no more snow an' ice to freeze us cowboys!'" And to be sure not to copy-right infringe (albeit I'm pretty sure it's out-of-print) it was The Lost Wagon Train by Zane Grey. Copyright 1932, Grosset and Dunlap publishers... Hopefully I won't get yelled at now. Anyway, my top ten favorite Westerns. Sorry, it was half-relevant and comical.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 29, 2014)

You can have a look at a member shadeone's collection and description, it was very well done IMO.http://www.antique-bottle...ollection-m645367.aspx


----------

